# Trinity Farms Kidding Thread 2015



## TDG-Farms

Well we finally started our kidding season today!!! We have 23 does to kid I believe and will update with pictures as time allows  Would also like to mention, pretty much all our kids will be available for purchase this year as well as 10 or so of our adult does AND also our two mature bucks. Reducing heard size for our planned move this summer. Pictures will be available on either of the two websites in my signature. Thanks!!!
:kidblue: : boys = 23 (Sold: 2)
:kidred: : girls = 20 (Sold: 3)

1) 02/27 Triplets (2 does / 1 buck)
2) 03/02 Twins (1 doe / 1 buck)
3) 03/04 Triplets (3 does)
4) 03/04 Triplets (1 doe / 2 bucks)
5) 03/05 Twins (1 doe / 1 buck)
6) 03/06 Single A.I (Doe)
7) 03/08 Twins (1 doe / 1 buck)
8) 03/09 Twins (1 doe / 1 buck)
9) 03/09 Single (buck)
10) 03/11 Twins (2 bucks)
11) 03/11 Twins (2 bucks)
12) 03/13 Triplets (1 doe / 2 bucks)
13) 03/13 Triplets (3 does)
14) 03/21 Twins (2 bucks)
15) 03/22 Twins (2 bucks)
16) 03/22 Twins A.I. (1 doe / 1 buck)
17) 03/23 Twins (2 bucks)
18) 03/27 Twins (2 does)
19) 03/27 Single (1 doe)
20) 03/27 Triplets (1 doe / 2 bucks)

4 Does left to kid.


----------



## ksalvagno

Good luck!

Anyone who uses the app can't see your signature. Could you post the links?


----------



## goatygirl

Good luck. We will be waitingopcorn: when is the first ones due?


----------



## TDG-Farms

First pictures  From left to right the kids with their mama are, girl, boy girl. Close up of the boy and of course the 3rd pic is of our new little man


----------



## nebs

Yeah! My favorite thread of the year! I love seeing all those awesome Alpine kids and packgoat prospects


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I like that buck kid! Nice looking kids! Can't wait to see the rest of yours while I wait for mine 
You're moving to CA I hope.... I'll take those does and them kids off your hands


----------



## Greybird

Awwww. 
I'm not biased or anything *cough* but I still think Alpines are some of the prettiest goats there are and those little ones are precious.


----------



## milk and honey

Looking forward to seeing all the babies! My doe Cricket from you is the sweetest thing!!!! She's due this month 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ArborGoats

Wow can't wait to see all your babies. I'd love to find a way to ship a two-tone cham buck to me. If Washington were only closer...:drool:


----------



## NyGoatMom

You're leaving that barn?!


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh that doeling furthest from her momma is mine  
Congrats , looking forward to seeing more gorgeous babies 
And you new buckling is awesome !


----------



## TDG-Farms

she will be waiting for you Tricky!

Ya, leaving the the barn. But ill just build another one


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, we said the same thing when we moved from our last place with 3 barns to where we're at now with no barns... almost 20 years later and still no barn :lol: Just a few slapped together shelters.


----------



## NyGoatMom

TDG-Farms said:


> she will be waiting for you Tricky!
> 
> Ya, leaving the the barn. But ill just build another one


The strength it takes.......I am impressed! lol....so where ya going?


----------



## Trickyroo

Hey Dave do you still have Clyde ?


----------



## TDG-Farms

No  we had to have her put down. She would be good one week then bad the next. Finally on a bad week she couldnt stand on her own anymore. So we had Matt the vet out. It took 4 times the normal dose cause her body was so far outta wack. Was a sad day but was glad her downer days were through with. The crap thing is her doe kid that we kept to replace her turned out to be a non breeder. But she will go as a pack goat to a lucky someone this year. I still have Clydes mama here (Gabe) and with any luck she will be around to bred to the new buck this fall.  Also have 2 of Clyders 2 year old sisters here. Both bred and set to kid. Will sell one this year to make room for new babies next year.


----------



## Trickyroo

Aww I'm so sorry !!! She was such a beautiful girl 
What a shame about her daughter 
Shucks that's so sad about Clyde , I really liked her 
Poor thing , at least she's at peace now. 

I'm glad you have her sisters and her dam though. 
Can't wait to see their babies


----------



## TDG-Farms

Will have more babies tonight!


----------



## milk and honey

Oh goodie!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No fair! I'm still waiting! My first one is on 145 today.
Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## TDG-Farms

The doe wasnt quite open enough so we had to help. Buck and a Doe 

Picture of the 2 babies (buck left, doe right) and a single pic of the boy.

We have 2 over due and a few more to go in the next few days  Let the sleep derivation begin!


----------



## ksalvagno

Cute!


----------



## TDG-Farms

I dont know about cute...yet  Not nearly as bad as human babies thought!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Adorable babies


----------



## milk and honey

Aawwww...so cute!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TDG-Farms

They are cuter this morning now that they arent soggy  Big baled faces!


----------



## ArborGoats

Can't wait to see what he looks like after he's got his legs. Good luck with the does overdue!


----------



## TDG-Farms

6 more babies so far outta 2 does. Might have one more in the chamber. Waiting on the doe to finish  Pictures coming soon.


----------



## TDG-Farms

First pic of the little man and the earlier babies. He is happy to have some friends  Second pic is of the 6 new babies and the third pic is of the two boys.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Girls ? boys?


----------



## TDG-Farms

4 girls and 2 boys. The darker two in the corner are the boys.


----------



## ArborGoats

Any ideas on how much it costs to ship a goat from Washington to Missouri? XD 

Looks like you are getting busy!


----------



## TDG-Farms

Im sure someone on here knows 

Surprise babies today outta a doe was close but 5 does in front of her. So I wasnt paying any attention. Just off in my own world making sure the outside kid pen was spotless so I can put them out to play during the day and as the weather starts to warm, leave em out at night. Well on a trip back from dumping a wheelbarrow load, I hear that tell tell cry of a baby. So I start looking in the main pen but nothing. Then I hear it again. And its coming from the pen with a couple of mousy does. Look inside to see one baby standing up and dry. The second still half in its sake and dead. First time mama and just didnt know she had to take care of both. She wasnt real interested in the dry one enough to feed it so had to help out there. Pulled the baby just in case. So now I have 12 bottle babies to feed... Anyone wanna buy a 2 year old first freshener and her baby? 

On a better note, all the babies did good for their first attempt on the lamb bar  The faster you can teach em the better!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Shipping is about $400 for me, gas, vet check, health cert, crate and airfare.

That kid is a cutie! Doe kid? I would totally buy the doe if you were closer, I have 15 puppies to feed, plus my sisters 6. And goat milk is $5 a quart here!


----------



## Tenacross

Nice babies.


----------



## TDG-Farms

Yep doe kid. The mama is so chill. To much so. She will wait away from the feeder till everyone is done and then go get whats left. Was a spoiled bottle baby and just never really liked the idea of having to be a goat I guess  She was set to sale for this reason. We have some aggressive does, so those that cant hold their own, dont do very well here.


----------



## Trickyroo

Congrats and sorry about the one that didn't make it.
She's a very pretty doe , and so is her little one . The momma has such a nice face  Hopefully someone here will take them both off your hands


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Bah, then she definitely would not do well here! She'd have to fight off a pack of pregnant beasts and the mini cow :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo

Dave , take a photo of the babies on the lamb bar next time if you get a chance , i know your busy  I would love to see that , lol..


----------



## milk and honey

Aw... So pretty - both of them!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TDG-Farms

LOL I would get a pic tonight if I can but it takes both hands to keep putting 3 to 4 on nipples while keeping the others away from bumping the ones who are no off or sucking finger. Its really pretty comical the first week or so but cant expect to much from 1 and 2 day old babies


----------



## TDG-Farms

The doe with the baby didnt get much of anything from her mama or daddy. This is her mama, Gabe. And her two sisters from different litters Saqqara and Clyde. Fleas litter mate sister at coming 2 years old is most likely the tallest doe we have. But she is all leg and wont develop a body for years. Just like her mama


----------



## TDG-Farms

The babies on the lamb bar as requested  The babies in the right picture are the 6 born the day before.

You will notice that milk stays up in the tubes. Thats because of the check stop valves. Those make it possible to train the babies so young on the lamb bar cause with just a little suck they get milk.


----------



## Tenacross

Awesome.


----------



## TDG-Farms

Woke up to another baby  A single doe from an A.I. breeding. Colored a lot like the little man. Pics coming today.


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh would you look at those babies nursing ! Sooooo adorable , lol..
I can just imagine how funny it is trying to keep them all on the nipples , lol.
One on , one off , two on , one off , lolol.. Must be really comical in the beginning , but your right , cant expect too much from lil babies  
Thanks for sharing that picture Dave 

:woohoo: Congrats :thumb:


----------



## TDG-Farms

a couple of pics from the day


----------



## ksalvagno

They sure look like they are enjoying life!


----------



## TDG-Farms

Today they are all going to enjoy it outside! Was almost 70 yesterday. So off to play school they go!


----------



## Trickyroo

I love the picture with the kitty , thats adorable , lol.
Congrats on more beautiful babies !


----------



## TDG-Farms

She loves the goats. Well some of them. Some of them try to pull her hair out and butt her. Those ones she doesnt much care for  But she will lay down outside of the yearling pen so they can reach their heads out and sniff touch her. Purring the entire time. She likes the new babies. They wanna do the same thing. After about a week old they start to be kinda rough so we will stop visiting em. Thanks!


----------



## TDG-Farms

Actually got a rest from dealing with new babies today!  So spent the day mucking shelters. 1 more 12x12 shelter and Im done!


----------



## ksalvagno

Sounds like fun. Not.


----------



## ArborGoats

Haha nothing like good weather to finally catch up on the chores!


----------



## TDG-Farms

Ya cant pass up days like today. Almost if not 70 degrees and no wind. It had been a year since this shelters last cleaning so there was about a foot of muckable material. 6 inches of loose on top of 6 inches of cake. Took 4-5 hours to do. 100 paces to the poo pile, 100 paces back to the shelter. I swear I walked over 2 miles pushing the wheel barrow


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh yes , I know that feeling all too well  
Yep , not something I'm looking forward to , lol. 
But it's a good feeling when it's all done


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Congrats on all your new additions, a lot of work but a lot of FUN I'm sure! 

And there's something about those alpines, they're just so....majestic. They seem like a proud upstanding breed  

Oh and I'm sure you've already gone over this, but why do you pull the kids? Is it for health reasons or taming purposes?


----------



## janeen128

Oh so cute, beautiful...etc..;-) I so wish I was in the market for another, I would definitely take that doe and her daughter...


----------



## TDG-Farms

We will pull kids for 2 reasons now. Years ago it was part of the CAE prevention program. But after 5 years of testing negative we relaxed a bit. Now we do it to tame more of the babies down. Some years we just cant make the time to get out there and handle all the dam raised babies like we should. Not terribly important with the doe kids as they eventually tame down by the time they kid the first time and are coming in for grain. The boys on the other hand go as pack goat prospects and they need to be as friendly as possible. Bottle raised boys are more inclined to behave and follow. The second reason is to give a does udder the chance to grow/expand. Cant get those 1 1/2 to 2 gallon udders by keeping kids on em every year. This also ensures the udders stay even.


----------



## TDG-Farms

Twins: buck and a doe. But as big as she was, Id think there is more in there


----------



## TDG-Farms

2 new babies today so far. A beautiful buck and a huge doe. Will get pictures this afternoon


----------



## TDG-Farms

More pictures  First picture of the 4 newest ones from the last 2 days. Boys on the left, girls on the right. The single shots are of pack prospects


----------



## janeen128

Cute!!


----------



## TDG-Farms

One more boy before bed  He is a little moist still but he is grey with a full white belt and wattles


----------



## Trickyroo

That's my favorite right there , the grey , white and the best part , wattles :wahoo::hugs: 

Congrats


----------



## ksalvagno

They sure are keeping you busy! Cute!


----------



## TDG-Farms

My favorite too! Cant wait to see him all dry this morning.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yeah, we need a dry pic of that one!


----------



## SerenitySquare

all very cute but I agree that grey one is soooo cute and I love wattles


----------



## Trickyroo

I guess Dave went to take a dry picture for us 
Probably walked in on more does kidding , lol. 
I don't know how he does it ! 
He might just be snuggling that little wattle cutie


----------



## TDG-Farms

LOL  na i just decided to wait till morning. And here it is! Looks a lot less gray when they are dry.


----------



## TDG-Farms

Its a good day for boys  2 does kidded at the same time. Both with twin bucks. Talk about running back and forth. Then on top of that, the first doe refused to clean her babies. Just stiffed em a little and made the YUCK yawn. So had to wash em and dry em. THEN she was like ok, I can do this... jerk goat. At least she feeds em good 

Pics of them still all gooey  lol


----------



## janeen128

Congrats!! Beautiful babies;-)


----------



## Trickyroo

TDG-Farms said:


> Its a good day for boys  2 does kidded at the same time. Both with twin bucks. Talk about running back and forth. Then on top of that, the first doe refused to clean her babies. Just stiffed em a little and made the YUCK yawn. So had to wash em and dry em. THEN she was like ok, I can do this... jerk goat. At least she feeds em good
> 
> Pics of them still all gooey  lol


:thumb::laugh::ROFL::ROFL::ROFL: Thats too funny ! 
I could say something here , but I'm biting my tongue&#8230;..:angel2:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wow!! Is that belted one the monster buck from the other night? Big boy!
Lol, to the jerk goat comment :lol: 

Congrats on all the babies, I'm really jealous now!


----------



## TDG-Farms

Yep thats him. His mouth and neck are still a touch swollen from him being stuck and us having to use the kid puller. All for boys are doing great. Mamas have em all fed and dry and chilling. Looks like a two tone, a light ober color with a splash face, a gray and a boy colored like Nebs boy from last year. Will get a pic of each one in the next couple of days. For now I only have a pic of the earlier babies on their lamb bar. Such smart babies


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Aw, poor guy, hope the swelling goes down fast. It's always scary when they are so big, coming out of small does! Not my cup of tea. 
Nice looking kid crop! I'll take the first one on the left and the 1st on the right


----------



## milk and honey

Such cute kids! And the belted boy is gorgeous 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128

Cute, cute, cute.. It took about a week before my little guy's tongue went back to normal..., he didn't have problems sucking though...


----------



## Tenacross

Really pretty babies....


----------



## TDG-Farms

Picture time 

First pic is of a little doe playing hind and seek 
Second pic is of a bunch of the bottle babies that were brought in before diner after a long day of playing outside. They are all tuckered out 
Next two pics are of Alanna's baby boys
The final two pics are of Renata's baby boys.


----------



## janeen128

The pic where they are all laying down..., so tired from all the play is so adorable... Too cute... All the pics are adorable, but that one I had to check out a couple times, made me chuckle..;-) Just like my bottle boys;-)


----------



## NyGoatMom

Omgoodness  The pic with them all tuckered out made me smile!


----------



## Trickyroo

What gorgeous babies ! Love the hide and seek one , that is adorable , lolol.
The one of them all tuckered out is priceless :lol: 
I love the buckling with the dark legs 
The ones on the lamb bar make me giggle , just the thought of teaching all them to latch on for the first time cracks me up….lol. Sooo cute


----------



## TDG-Farms

The one of them all sleeping. I kid you not. It wasnt 3 minutes after I brought them in that they were out! I was like wth? You babies still have to eat first!


----------



## Trickyroo

That mustve been so funny , lol.. And the way they laid down in row is so cute , lol. They probably plopped down one after the other , lol.. Too cute


----------



## janeen128

tdg-farms said:


> the one of them all sleeping. I kid you not. It wasnt 3 minutes after i brought them in that they were out! I was like wth? You babies still have to eat first!


lol


----------



## TDG-Farms

HOT OFF THE PRESSES!... ok more like soggy and gooey off the barn floor 

Triplets. 1 light ober colored doe with a splashy face and 2 two tone boys.

The doe was nice and sweet and came out right. An hour of waiting and I had to go in and see what was up with the next one. He was coming out head first, one leg back the other curled under him... That was a challenge. But was able to push the other leg back. No way I could get my big mitts in there and pull em forward. Then the third one came out breach but easily  yay for happy endings!

LOL just realized they are Friday the 13th babies


----------



## janeen128

Awe!!!;-)


----------



## goatygirl

Know you have to give them friday the 13th names. Like spooky or cursed or something!:clap::laugh:


----------



## TDG-Farms

... 2 more babies so far. Will update with a pic shortly. We already call all the kids minions


----------



## TDG-Farms

And the girls take the total numbers lead! lol

Triplet does. OH and I just thought of something funny. The last doe to kid today was the 13th doe. Having the 13th doe kid of the year. Kidding on Friday the 13th!  you know what the little does name has to be...


----------



## Trickyroo

I need to have that doeling


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Friday? Or Lucky Charm?


----------



## TDG-Farms

13 of course  Like from House

NOW if I could just get away from the light ober color and the two tone and get some flavor ALREADY!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well maybe you need a different color buck :lol: Now if _I_ could get away from the Cou Blancs and Cou Clairs.... :ROFL:


----------



## TDG-Farms

We got one but he wont be able to change the color pool till next year. Say, you can buy my boy Catalyst if you are wanting light ober color.  It seems the older he gets the more of his color he throws. But enough is enough already. If I wanted NOT to be able to tell babies apart, Id have Toggenburgs. I didnt say saanens cause I really dont like white goats and I didnt say obers cause I have enough of that color already!!! Give me some belted splashy stuff!


----------



## Trickyroo

Dave do you still have Legion ? 
He is such a gorgeous boy


----------



## TDG-Farms

Yep sure do  He is getting fatter and more outta shape everyday  But once the water drops and warms up and the bass start to bite, Ill get him down to the water for some fun. He loves the water and fishing.

Dumb babies! We have a light rain and wind today and they were out standing in it instead of going into their nice bedded shelter! Its like they have never been out in the rain before... oh wait...  So brought em inside to have breakfast, dry off and nap.


----------



## Trickyroo

That is such a far away thought right now , lol. 
Bass fishing that is......ahhhh summer fishing ....sweet 
I bet he enjoys those trips as much as you do


----------



## TDG-Farms

I actually went out the other day. Shorts, t shirt, 70 degrees and sunny. The water was still to high and dirty but was good to get out for the first time this year


----------



## Trickyroo

Man that's not fair !!! . All white here yet  
Of all the Island , we always seem to get it the worst. 
Your weather is nothing but a pipe dream here , lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, I already have a chammy buck, but he only throws that color when bred to like color :lol: 

It was 76 here yesterday, really nice and sunny too  Cloudy as it gets today, but it's supposed to be 78, we'll see.


----------



## rebelINny

A bunch of gorgeous babies!!!


----------



## Trickyroo

I guess Dave's beautiful babies tackled him and they're holding him ransom for another lamb bar , lol.. 

Anymore kiddings lately ? We need updates and more pictures


----------



## TDG-Farms

LOL thats some funny stuff! Nope, just enjoying the short break between kiddings. Today its suppose to start back up. Gabriel, Clydes mama and Legions grandma is set to go today. I will be pulling the kids. About half the kids we are leaving on moms are getting really scoured. The super light and pretty wet winter has left us with a higher then normal bacteria level in the soil I think. I am treating my second set of babies now. One of them is 13. She is pretty iffy if she can pull through. Been 24 hours and now food just backing soda and electrolytes. This morning she will get milk if it kills her or not. She is needing to eat. Her sister is snapping outta it pretty good though. And I pulled their tiny sister at birth.


----------



## Trickyroo

Good luck with you upcoming kiddings !
Awwww so sorry about the sick babies 
The weather has taken such a tremendous toll 
on everyone. Sooo sad when the babies get 
sick . If anyone can pull them through , you can 
Dave ! Keep us posted. I'll keep everyone in my prayers !


----------



## janeen128

Awe, hope she pulls through Dave... It has been a strange year weather wise so anything is possible... Best wishes for more healthy happy kiddings, and that your kid crop heals quickly


----------



## Trickyroo

Hoping all is well with 13 and the all the babies.


----------



## TDG-Farms

Well some decent news on 13 and her sister. Both ate milk off the lamb bar today. Lunch and dinner. Not a terrible amount but 13 has gone from nearly dead to yelling at me for dinner tonight.  Ill not count her outta the woods yet thought. Always seems they make a noticeable improvement one day and then die the next. So with the grace of God, will just have to hope


----------



## janeen128

Praying tonight she pulls through...


----------



## ThreeHavens

Praying for little 13 and the other kids today.


----------



## TDG-Farms

13 and her sister were up crying for milk this morning. So far so good  Thank you for the prayers!


----------



## rebelINny

Woohoo! Way to go 13!


----------



## janeen128

Yay!! Way to go 13 and sis


----------



## TDG-Farms

Our vet stopped by to drop off some calf guard and some milk test tubes. He took a look at 13 and her sister. He is going to have us to give the girls a dose of calf guard. 1/2 cc in the mouth, 1/2 IM. Says its a little late to do the calf guard but it has a slight chance to help with their poopy butts. Says its best to do 12-24 hours. This has been going on for a few days now. They are still pretty squirty. Nothing else to try other then what we have already been doing.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Got any blackberry bushes around you? If you dig up the roots, wash them off and boil them until you have a strong red tea, give them that and it will stop the scours. The roots are loaded with anti-diarrheal properties and lots of antioxidants.


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh poor things  Im going to suggest something really off the wall here ... 
( what else is new )….. i bet your wife knows about this product…
Its called Pearls. Its a probiotic for humans , sold in every pharmacy and pharmacy isles in the food markets. Its nothing more then probiotics , but i bet its stronger then the stuff sold for animals. Im sure it wouldn't hurt them to try it. Maybe you guys can look it up on the computer and see if you think it could help those little angels of yours. I'll keep the prayers coming


----------



## TDG-Farms

Figured Id give an updated pic on 13 and her sister. I swear the shot/oral treatment cleared em right up. Their normally soggy butts were actually dry for once! The morning will tell the tale though.

Oh and the second picture is of the runty little 3rd sister. She was very tiny so of course was the one of the three that we pulled to bottle raise. Its so funny. I had to proper her front legs on the lamb bar in order for her to reach the nipples. But today I shoved the lamb bar down in the holder as far as it could go and she is just big enough to with all 4 feet on the ground  She has the cuties curled ear tips! Today was also hers and the runt of the other triplets born the same day, first day getting to play in the outside pen.


----------



## ksalvagno

They look good!


----------



## janeen128

Awe, so cute Glad they seem to be drying up.


----------



## Trickyroo

Yay :clap:


----------



## TDG-Farms

Now that I got some sleep under my belt I wanna say the med we gave them was baytox... Ill have to wait till Tracy comes home to confirm. But it seems to really be doing its job.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Baycox? That's a coccidia med.
Glad they're doing better!


----------



## TDG-Farms

... ya now that I think about it, that was part of a different converstation with the baycox. HEY! Dont blame me for not knowing! I survive on 4 hours a sleep on average during this time of the year. You are just lucky that I can still type a reasonably coherent sentence


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol! I think we're all in the same boat this time of year! Except last night, I overslept and actually got 7hrs! :lol:


----------



## TDG-Farms

I stayed out fishing till 5 so missed the babies lunch by a few hours. SO to be a good daddy I stayed up and feed em at 1am. Asleep by 3am and then back awake by 7am.  Triple shot is keeping the sandman at bay


----------



## TDG-Farms

Ok the name of the med the vet had us do 1/2 cc IM and 1/2 orally was Baytril. It says to use for 5 days but for the babies, just the one dose is needed. Very effective in kids less then 10 days old. And I can testify to that. Both the girls have solid poo today


----------



## Trickyroo

Glad to hear they are doing well 
Baytril is a wonderful medication , just expensive. 
But so worth it 
Those were the days ....... I haven't fished in years. 
Used to do it all the time , one of the best relaxing hobbies in the world IMO.


----------



## janeen128

Yay, for 13 and sis


----------



## TDG-Farms

I was almost thinking it was biosol so I texted the vet to confirm  Baytril for sure.


----------



## TDG-Farms

Well after a week off from kidding, we have started back up today and should have more tomorrow. Today our only Lamancha doe kidded with twin bucks. Will get a picture tomorrow


----------



## TDG-Farms

More babies this morning as predicted  2 more boys.


----------



## LadySecret

Pretty babies!


----------



## janeen128

Cute & pretty;-)


----------



## milk and honey

Oh... Those lalpines are so cute!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TDG-Farms

The doe on the right with her babies is Gabriel. Legions grandma  She is 10 years old this year. She was 4 in this picture.


----------



## TDG-Farms

2 more babies!  A solid black doe and a black and white belted/socked boy. Nice to start getting some color in these babies


----------



## LadySecret

What a beautiful doeling! I love solid black goats. They always look so sleek. And the buckling is cute too! Congrats


----------



## NyGoatMom

Love Legions g-ma  She looks so cute old :lol:


----------



## janeen128

Oh wow, solid black... Neat


----------



## nchen7

babies are incredibly cute! strange they're all the same colour. LOVE the black ones tho! congrats on the babies so far. can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## Trickyroo

Wow , just when you think they can't get any cuter ! 
Congrats , can't wait to see dry pics of the solid black and the belted boy !!!


----------



## TDG-Farms

Now that they are a little more dry


----------



## Trickyroo

Wow , your so incredibly lucky Dave , every one is a beauty  
How many babies total ?


----------



## TDG-Farms

33 total. But 28 are still here. With this lot. I will be bottle raising 21 of em. Which kinda throws me off. My lamb bars are set for 10. Anyone wanna take a sweet smart little tiny doeling off my hands? She can even use a short lamb bar 

Wait... that math isnt adding up. Now Ill have to count to make sure. But I must have 22 bottle babies with this new lot... Anyone wanna take 2 swee smart little tiny doelings....


----------



## Trickyroo

Holy lamb bars :shocked: I can't even imagine ! But i love trying , lol..
I would take them in a heartbeat if i could !!!! :sigh:
I guess your going to have to take another head count , lol..
Totally understandable making a mistake , how the heck your still walking around is a miracle IMO , lol.. Your a busy man !


----------



## janeen128

I'll take em off your hands


----------



## spidy1

I'd take them!!! But I'm in AZ :tear: how would I get them here :sigh::tears:


----------



## TDG-Farms

Recounted last night. Yep 22...

Oh and 2 more babies last night about midnight. And as I get ready to head out for morning chores. I am pretty sure I hear a mama working on it now. So out I go 

Nope, was just one of the mama's from yesterday screaming. Its just what she does... "IF I CANT HAVE MY BABIES YOU BETTER FEED ME GRAIN... NOOOOOOWWWWWWW!"


----------



## TDG-Farms

Just updating some prospect pics


----------



## NyGoatMom

I like 4


----------



## janeen128

I like them all... Boy I'm hopeless


----------



## TDG-Farms

Good eye Stephanie. Even though not in a truly correct set up pic. He was a boy when he came out we were going to market him as a breeding buck. But was a busy week and missed the chance to disbud him. So onto the pack prospect page he went


----------



## LadySecret

I like 3 and 6. But they all look cute!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Thanks Dave! I don't know conformation, just what I "like"...if that makes sense?


----------



## Trickyroo

Well, i really like 1-2-3-4-5-6  
But thats just me , lol.


----------



## TDG-Farms

A few more updated pics of the newest boys.


----------



## LadySecret

Handsome guys! Love seeing all your cute kids.


----------



## goatygirl

I like 3. sannan alpine cross?


----------



## NyGoatMom

3 here too  but they are all cute ...darn goats just :stop: it already! :lol: My 1st girl is due the 3rd of April...


----------



## TDG-Farms

Nope  All Alpines. His mama always throws color though.


----------



## NyGoatMom

How many does you have now Dave? and how many kids?


----------



## Trickyroo

Ok , after careful consideration…..i like number 3 
But id take all of them , lol..


----------



## TDG-Farms

25 adult does. 22 bred this year I believe. Still have 5 or 6 left to kid with all but one going by the end of the month. Our latest one will kid around April 10th. Legion's mama Saqqara was given the year off to recover and 2 does didnt take when they shoulda. After a certain date we stop trying. We like to aim for late February to early April kids. If it gets to the point where they will kid late April on, then we dont breed em. Biggest reason is to cut down on our kidding and raising baby chores. The closer I can get to 4 months of having to feed babies the better. The April kids will throw me off a bit but I will pair those kids up with the smallest kids to keep them on milk longer and still have an out let of milk. This year is going to be terrible. We only used maybe a dozen gallons of frozen milk this year before we had enough fresh milk. Have already had to freeze some of this years milk cause we have to much. So when weening comes, I have no idea what we are going to do with the milk. Maybe find a pig or calf farmer to team up with.


----------



## nebs

I like #1 best, but Dave knows what color I am partial to!


----------



## TDG-Farms

Total baby count is 38.


----------



## goatygirl

Do you register them sometimes?


----------



## NyGoatMom

TDG-Farms said:


> Total baby count is 38.


:mopping: Lots o' chores there :lol:


----------



## TDG-Farms

goatygirl said:


> Do you register them sometimes?


All of em are registered or can be. We dont typically register them till after they kid for the first time. Most of our younger stock goes to dairies.


----------



## TDG-Farms

2 more babies this morning. 2 does


----------



## janeen128

Cute!!


----------



## TDG-Farms

2 more does went today  1 single doe (not pictured) and triplets. buck, doe buck in picture.


----------



## TDG-Farms

The 2 boys


----------



## Trickyroo

Hey imagine you had to diaper all those babies Dave ? :ROFL:

Nice looking babies , i love that last boy


----------



## Trickyroo

I checked out your website , no idea why i didn't do that sooner , but its very impressive , enjoyed looking through it 

I have to say , Legion is by far my favorite boy , he is just stunning 
And he looks great in orange


----------



## TDG-Farms

If I had to diaper all these babies. I would grab Legion, my fishing and hunting stuff and we would disappear!  Thanks Laura. Ya he is awful purdy. Sadly he is most likely going to go live with a friend of mine who has a string of pack goats. I just dont have the time or the need for him and he is getting barn sore, fat and lazy. So sending him off to pack camp to get used.


----------



## Trickyroo

Yeah , me too , lol…That would be scary situation , lol.

Aww , sorry to hear that , but i guess its best for Legion. 
Its always when its best for the animal , that its the hardest on us 
I know he is your buddy


----------



## Trickyroo

Maybe having him at a friends place could be a temporary thing…..when you have the time to go on a fishing or camping trip , you can go get him 
Bet he would ilke that too


----------



## TDG-Farms

Twins today outta the second to the last doe that is set to kid this year!!!  Boy and girl and man can you tell they are siblings!

Pictures are (left) girl / boy. (right) just the boy. His face reminds me of a pandas


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh they are pretty ! Love those eye markings .
I can't see the resemblance at all …...;-)
Pandora and Panda , lol..


----------



## TDG-Farms

:kidblue: : boys = 24 (Sold: 2)
:kidred: : girls = 21 (Sold: 3)

1) 02/27 Triplets (2 does / 1 buck)
2) 03/02 Twins (1 doe / 1 buck)
3) 03/04 Triplets (3 does)
4) 03/04 Triplets (1 doe / 2 bucks)
5) 03/05 Twins (1 doe / 1 buck)
6) 03/06 Single A.I (Doe)
7) 03/08 Twins (1 doe / 1 buck)
8) 03/09 Twins (1 doe / 1 buck)
9) 03/09 Single (buck)
10) 03/11 Twins (2 bucks)
11) 03/11 Twins (2 bucks)
12) 03/13 Triplets (1 doe / 2 bucks)
13) 03/13 Triplets (3 does)
14) 03/21 Twins (2 bucks)
15) 03/22 Twins (2 bucks)
16) 03/22 Twins A.I. (1 doe / 1 buck)
17) 03/23 Twins (2 bucks)
18) 03/27 Twins (2 does)
19) 03/28 Single (1 doe)
20) 03/28 Triplets (1 doe / 2 bucks)
21) 03/29 Twins (1 doe / 1 buck)

1 Does left to kid.

Had to do this update here cause it seems there is an update limit on a post


----------



## rebelINny

Whew! Lots of kids! And crazy how similar they all look lol. That last twin set looks like a panda yes or they have mascara on


----------



## ksalvagno

You sure have been busy!


----------



## Trickyroo

Dave , you do a amazing job with all your goats. 
You have quite the work load going on there and you take the best care of everyone of them. All your goats and babies are darn lucky to be on of your farm. I love looking at all your pictures


----------



## goatygirl

Holy buck season! everyone is getting


----------

